# 👑 Ava's birthday bash!!🎁💝



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Today my baby girl Ava turned 1. Time sure does fly. So in honor of her first birthday I decided to have a small party. My friend Morgan and her chi Evie and daughter Hailey joined us for the celebration. We had a blast! Ate lots of good food and took tons of pics to share with you guys😊. 

Before the party:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

After our guests arrived:









Gifts from me to Evie and her brother Armani who didn't attend. They got toys and treats







All of the puppies enjoying treats and Ava's new birthday blanket and toys
















Ava's birthday cupcake! She wishes for more cute clothes and toys 😋


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

More party pics!









Evie is unsure if she can sneak in for a bite


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Birthday card and SL collar from Morgan and Hailey


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Photobuff42 (Mar 3, 2014)

Happy birthday to Ava! It looks like everyone had a great time. The treats look scrumptious and the gifts look fabulous! Love the little purse!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Hahaha, loved all the pictures. They all look like they enjoyed the special day. Now it's time to plan for the next puppy.

PS- the Louis dog smart tee with the Wooflink dress is cute together....don't send the pic to Wooflink!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Photobuff42 said:


> Happy birthday to Ava! It looks like everyone had a great time. The treats look scrumptious and the gifts look fabulous! Love the little purse!



Thanks! Chanel is one of my fave designers that I can't afford lol! That "Chewnel" purse is the first thing Ava went for....she has expensive taste 😉. They enjoyed the treats a little too much lol. We def back to our normal diets after today.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Jayda said:


> Hahaha, loved all the pictures. They all look like they enjoyed the special day. Now it's time to plan for the next puppy.
> 
> 
> 
> PS- the Louis dog smart tee with the Wooflink dress is cute together....don't send the pic to Wooflink!



Thanks! They all seemed to have a blast lol. Ava is my youngest puppy, so no more pups for us unless we win the lotto 😆. This was my first time throwing a dog party or any party for that matter. Would def do it again. It was so much fun. 

She actually wore the Wooflink dress shirt in the earlier part of the day. We used that pic as our Wooflink pic 😋. But I wanted her to wear something a little more comfy for the party, and the smart tee and boo dress really fit the occasion 💝😍


----------



## AmyAnn (Feb 9, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ava!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AmyAnn said:


> Happy Birthday Ava!



Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Kathyceja8395 (Jan 13, 2013)

ccasion6: Happy Birthday Ava!!!! ccasion9: 
Love all the pictures!! It looks like a great party!! Those cookies look delicious!!! Did you make them? Such great gifts!!! Sure looks like Ava enjoyed them! The light blue SL collar will look so adorable on her!! And your chis are looking gorgeous in their outfits as always


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

WOW HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your stunning little Princess <3 Ahhh...I needed to see some goodie pictures today hihi..and this was right up my alley hihi...thanks for sharing <3 Baby says he is pizzed for not getting an invite lol


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Kathyceja8395 said:


> ccasion6: Happy Birthday Ava!!!! ccasion9:
> 
> Love all the pictures!! It looks like a great party!! Those cookies look delicious!!! Did you make them? Such great gifts!!! Sure looks like Ava enjoyed them! The light blue SL collar will look so adorable on her!! And your chis are looking gorgeous in their outfits as always



Thanks Kathy! I bought the treats at a local boutique that also has a bakery. And the dogs loved them! I haven't tried the blue SL collar on yet, but I agree that shade will look really nice. All in all...it was a great day 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

AnnHelen said:


> WOW HAPPY BIRTHDAY to your stunning little Princess <3 Ahhh...I needed to see some goodie pictures today hihi..and this was right up my alley hihi...thanks for sharing <3 Baby says he is pizzed for not getting an invite lol



Oh how I wish Baby could have attended! Thanks so more for your kind words Ann. We had a really great time.


----------



## motherdear (Jan 15, 2014)

Happy Birthday Ava :toothy8::toothy8:


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww Happy Birthday Ava!! Lots of cute pictures and delicious looking treats!  It looks like you all had a great time. I love the picture of Ava eating the cake while Evie looks with envy. lol


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

Happy Birthday Ava! What an awesome little pawty you had! I love little Evie's face looking longingly at the pupcake!

The pups are all so well behaved around the treats, despite so much training mine will both pounce on and gulp down anything in the vicinity!

I love the tiffi blue SL collar, the colour is lovely, it will look so pretty on Miss Ava x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

motherdear said:


> Happy Birthday Ava :toothy8::toothy8:



Ava sends you a big thanks! 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

coco_little_bear said:


> Aww Happy Birthday Ava!! Lots of cute pictures and delicious looking treats!  It looks like you all had a great time. I love the picture of Ava eating the cake while Evie looks with envy. lol



Haha thanks Camille. We enjoyed getting pictures of the pups and our 3 yr old helper Hailey. They all seemed to have a blast. But I think the treats was their fave part of the party. And miss Evie is such a riot lol, she totally stood back completely unsure about helping Ava eat cake or not, and I just love Evie's pout face. It is the sweetest thing.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Alula said:


> Happy Birthday Ava! What an awesome little pawty you had! I love little Evie's face looking longingly at the pupcake!
> 
> The pups are all so well behaved around the treats, despite so much training mine will both pounce on and gulp down anything in the vicinity!
> 
> I love the tiffi blue SL collar, the colour is lovely, it will look so pretty on Miss Ava x



Thanks Jemma! I guess I didn't think about how well behaved they were around the treats. But you're right, they were awesome! That little pic of miss Evie staring at the pup cake was the cutest thing ever! She didn't eat much at the party, but her mom sent me plenty of pics of her chowing down on the cookies I sent home with her. 

And thanks, I can't wait to see how the Tiffi blue collar will look on Ava and Brax. We had a really fun time at the party. I definitely want to have another in the future. Thanks for your kind words and birthday wish on Wooflink's timeline too 😊


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday Ava


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Huly said:


> Happy Birthday Ava



Thanks so much Christie, we had a blast!


----------



## pikabo (Oct 8, 2014)

Happy B-day Ava! Great pictures and I loved your outfit for the party!!!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

Awe Happy Birthday Ava..


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

OH, Wow !!! that tray of doggie cookies is so pretty. I love the pretty pink WL shirt with the gold bow on Ava and I love the smart tee over the WL my boo dress. so, pretty !!! 
and how did you get all 4 of your babies to pose so perfectly in that 6th picture . 
I love that birthday cupcake ! where did you get that ? and that little girl is such a doll  

Happy Birthday Ava ! looks like you got a lot of nice goodies and had a great day


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

pikabo said:


> Happy B-day Ava! Great pictures and I loved your outfit for the party!!!



Thanks Chiara! Ava says thanks as well 😊


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

CHITheresa said:


> Awe Happy Birthday Ava..



Ava says Thanks Theresa!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

elaina said:


> OH, Wow !!! that tray of doggie cookies is so pretty. I love the pretty pink WL shirt with the gold bow on Ava and I love the smart tee over the WL my boo dress. so, pretty !!!
> 
> and how did you get all 4 of your babies to pose so perfectly in that 6th picture .
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Elaina! I knew I wanted to have a party, but only started planning the evening before! So I was really impressed with the turnout.

I wanted to get a dress for Ava in the dress shirt for Wooflink. But wanted her to be in something dainty and fun for the party. And I just loved how the color of the pink flower smart tee and boo dress along with the SL collar coordinates. Probably one of my fave outfits. 

My crew is so used to me taking their pics lol that they practically do all of the work for me.

The cookies and cupcakes were purchased at a local boutique that also has a really nice bakery. And the cupcake was a hit! All of the dogs loved it. And the little girl Hailey is 3 yrs old and was in little dog heaven with all of the pups.

We had a great time. I look forward to doing this again. Thanks Elaina 😊


----------



## MaddiLovesDogs (Jan 16, 2014)

I can't think of a better way to spend an afternoon. What a lucky little girl, to come and feed cupcakes to adoring and winsome chihuahuas!

Beautiful pictures. I wish I could do something like that for Ponyo. A party or two would be good for her. We're both getting awful shy lately.

Thanks for sharing these :love1:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

MaddiLovesDogs said:


> I can't think of a better way to spend an afternoon. What a lucky little girl, to come and feed cupcakes to adoring and winsome chihuahuas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much Maddi! It was truly a good time. I think a little party for Ponyo sounds like s great idea 😊


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

So perfect for Princess Ava! You are an amazing Mom to your fur kids, the pictures are just beautiful. Happy, happy Birthday gorgeous girl!!


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

debrawade10 said:


> So perfect for Princess Ava! You are an amazing Mom to your fur kids, the pictures are just beautiful. Happy, happy Birthday gorgeous girl!!



Thanks Debra. That means so much to me, especially coming from an awesome woman such as yourself 😊


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AVA!!* I don't know how I missed such a sweetie's 1st birthday! What a big little girl you're getting to be!! Looks like Mom knows how to throw a fabulous party! 
ccasion6:ccasion1:ccasion9:ccasion7:


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

lulu'smom said:


> *HAPPY BIRTHDAY, AVA!!* I don't know how I missed such a sweetie's 1st birthday! What a big little girl you're getting to be!! Looks like Mom knows how to throw a fabulous party!
> 
> ccasion6:ccasion1:ccasion9:ccasion7:



Thanks Tina. She's a big girl now 😊. We had a blast!


----------

